# Theater above basement



## pwest (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm converting my living room into a dedicated home theater. The room is 18' x 13.5' and is directly above an unfinished basement, and has a wood floor which is the ceiling for the basement. I plan on carpeting the floor and doing the usual acoustic treatments, but I was wondering about the subs. Should I build something like ASC's subtraps, to decouple them from the floor and also to help with the vertical room mode?


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Sounds great. Are you asking with respect to sound staying in the room or regarding the quality of the sound remaining within the room?


----------



## pwest (Oct 8, 2006)

All I'm concerned about is obtaining the best possible sound in the room. I live in the country and I'm single, so sound escaping isn't a problem. I was thinking that running a pair of THX Ultra subs in a room constructed this way might equate to a a whole lot of movin and shakein goin on.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

I wonder what sort of construction might help you in that respect. A structure built with a resonance point of 50Hz might be a fun ride. 

That would start a little structural roller coaster starting at 65Hz down to 35Hz.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I think the carpet will definitley help and it might be enough. I would set them up and run the system before getting too worried. If you find that after a sound test you need to do something else you could use something like a subdude by auralex.http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=CgTHjXqtHStfPBt2Ktgfu2KEvkre1GrqP6eIDypzM7wMIABACILZUKAJQlOuE7_j_____AWDJloSJhKTsD6ABytXq_gPIAQGqBBZP0N9VQ3HYvAWtWFwaCrfk3--IbIVS&sig=AGiWqtxyw3k3mrvm2RXCUDC9yOGdO1ULuw&q=http://truesoundcontrol.com/products/SUBDUDE.html


----------



## pwest (Oct 8, 2006)

The SubDude might be just the ticket, and I am considering that as an option. I read a test report on the ASC subtrap that said that it was very useful, when you had wooden flooring over an open space ( sounds familiar ). The reviewer stated that this flooring arrangement is quite suseptible to flexing, vibration transmission, and self noise ( whatever that means ). Also that it would help with the vertical axial mode, usually at 70 Hz with an 8' ceiling. I'm usually not a DIY kind of guy, but it doesn't appear that it would be to hard to build a combo isolation platform and bass trap.


----------



## tibuan (Jul 8, 2009)

Carpet may help, but a good flooring like wood would look better as long as its installed properly.

scottsdale flooring


----------

